# New Craft Forum



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

I wanted to let everyone know that we are starting a new forum for crafting called www.CraftForum.com. I think it's going to be a great fit with this site. 

www.CraftForum.com will cover:


Jewelry and Beadwork
Pottery and Ceramics
Scrapbooking and Stamping
Sewing and Needlework
Kids Crafts
And much more!
If you enjoy crafts I hope you'll take some time and join our new site. You can sign up for free here: http://www.craftforum.com/register.php

We need your help to get this site off the ground. If you have a blog, twitter account, or just know someone who may enjoy the site please help us get the word out. It would be greatly appreciated :thumbsup:

Thanks for your time, I look forward to seeing you on www.CraftForum.com


----------



## Plumb And Light (Aug 4, 2009)

sweet, I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Terry383 (Jun 23, 2009)

:thumbup:Sure glad I found this.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Very FUN forum.... and they have the nicest Moderator in the world there too!

Check it out!

DM


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

I love it. I love how you can get from HERE to there, but I don't see a link from THERE to here. Can that be arranged or did I miss the link?

Oh, and since I can't use the PM option yet, when can I? I know I'm off topic, but I'm curious as to when that option will be available to me.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I believe it's 10 posts before you may PM here. It's spammer protection of sorts.

And she's right Nathan! Where's the link over there besides in my sig.?

DM


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

Heh. So, I only have 4 more posts after this one? Not much of a spam control. But, you are right, that should stop most of the one time spammers. I'm a moderator on a powerlineman site, so I know!

Okay, so until we get that link, I have to chase a dangerous mouse around over in the craft forum, hit him in order to jump over here?:laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Only If you catch me when I poke my head out of the hole..... gotta smack with the mallet pretty fast too....

DM


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

:laughing:

You ain't right DM. That special mod over there must have special patience too! Heh.

(I'm a TEN!!!!!---oh don't I wish!)


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

She puts up with me, doesn't she? 

DM


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

No, I'm up to 12 and still no access. But, that's okay. I'm a pretty patient person. :yes:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

downrightart said:


> No, I'm up to 12 and still no access. But, that's okay. I'm a pretty patient person. :yes:


It might take a bit for the PM ability to turn on
Its done by the system....automated

I just clicked on your name & saw PM as an option


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> It might take a bit for the PM ability to turn on
> Its done by the system....automated
> 
> I just clicked on your name & saw PM as an option


Yeah, it works now. I know because there is not mouse trap for it! :laughing:


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

Nevermind! The trap got me! :laughing:



> Sorry, You should have 20 posts before you can send a new PM now you have 15 posts
> The Admin.


Well, I got ONE out of it anyway. Heh. Too funny. Nothing like this happens but to me. So, I'm used to it!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

16.... lol

DM


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> 16.... lol
> 
> DM


No, 20! However, I might get the 30 message if I try this soon! :laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

now yer 20... try it.

DM


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Wa, it's great when coming here and know that this forum also has a relationship with craftforum.com  I also a member of it ^^


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

designer-fixit said:


> Wow Nathan, that will be great and not to mention fun. it will open up a whole new prospect of people of all ages being able to enjoy this site as much as the rest of us...im even considering telling my older aunt and my children to set up an account. this is exciting. congratulations who ever came up with this idea. i wish i could help with your project thats sound like fun.


Yes, it is a huge WOW. I have over 1,400 posts now on Craft Forum and I just joined in March. :huh: That's right, I'm still a newbie there. Course if you go by my posts here.....I'm a "real" newbie. :laughing:


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

It's a neat way for crafts people to meet and share projects and ideas. Thanks!


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

Really sorry I've not been around. But, with school starting............well, that's enough, ain't it??? :laughing:

MagicalHome, I've not seen you over on Craftforum. I am pretty good at posting there...for sure! :laughing:

Well.........off to see what's been happening here...........


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

downrightart said:


> Yes, it is a huge WOW. I have over 1,400 posts now on Craft Forum and I just joined in March. :huh: That's right, I'm still a newbie there. Course if you go by my posts here.....I'm a "real" newbie. :laughing:


Yes, I'd agree that around TEN TIMES the amount of posts there would qualify you as a craft addict... LOL

DM


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> Yes, I'd agree that around TEN TIMES the amount of posts there would qualify you as a craft addict... LOL
> 
> DM


Just think of me as YOU here DM. :laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Posts: 1,251 for me over there.... but yer a gurl too, you talk more. *grin*
I seem to be needed more over here....(Posts: 5,361) 
You know?.... I think I may have even actually HELPED this one guy here once!!!

DM


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> Posts: 1,251 for me over there.... but yer a gurl too, you talk more. *grin*
> I seem to be needed more over here....(Posts: 5,361)
> You know?.... I think I may have even actually HELPED this one guy here once!!!
> 
> DM


Well, I'm mayhem just about anywhere DM. :laughing:

Just ask me how to follow a pattern. :whistling2:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

How do you follow a pattern?





*answer- at least 3 car-lengths behind and 2 lanes over*

DM


----------



## Sandra20 (Dec 30, 2010)

Very fun and interesting. I will check it out for sure.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Be careful, they're a bunch of nuts over there.....

DM


----------



## home-restore (Jan 8, 2011)

love the new forum, I'm going to head over and peruse it right now


----------



## KateB (Mar 10, 2011)

Nathan said:


> I wanted to let everyone know that we are starting a new forum for crafting called www.CraftForum.com. I think it's going to be a great fit with this site.
> 
> www.CraftForum.com will cover:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing it Nathan...this indeed is going to be fun and very useful as well.........


----------



## Avadon (Apr 20, 2011)

Sweet! You'll probably see me over there as i've ran a jewelry/blacksmithing tools company for about 8 years now. It's to bad DIYSCENE.COM bit the dust. That was a good place. These craft forums are excellent but if they don't get enough posters I think the admins let go of them in a few years. Good luck on the new venture.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Avadon said:


> Sweet! You'll probably see me over there as i've ran a jewelry/blacksmithing tools company for about 8 years now. It's to bad DIYSCENE.COM bit the dust. That was a good place. These craft forums are excellent but if they don't get enough posters I think the admins let go of them in a few years. Good luck on the new venture.


That's nice! We have fun there. Tons of great craft ideas too.
Although.... downrightart is the only one who posted here that actually IS a contributing member over there too!  (It's not exactly new either, we've been there for 2 years.... :laughing: )

DM


----------



## Avadon (Apr 20, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> That's nice! We have fun there. Tons of great craft ideas too.
> Although.... downrightart is the only one who posted here that actually IS a contributing member over there too!  (It's not exactly new either, we've been there for 2 years.... :laughing: )
> 
> DM



they go hand in hand as I see it. If your like me you put a lot of craft into your home.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

So true! Check out some of my "Home Crafts" in Project Showcase and prove your own point! 

DM


----------



## MegaMagma39 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll have to check to see if Woodwork is included!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

There sure is! Some pretty nice woodworkers over there.

DM


----------



## willjhonson (Jun 1, 2012)

It is really useful information, I will surely use it.


----------



## Obn2012_Aus (Sep 20, 2012)

It's about time! I'll check it for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------

